# Error can't open dislplay



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

I trying to configure xorg.
 I execute the command Xorg -configure.
 The error was Can't open display.
 With command xrandr print to.
 There is a solution?
 Thanks,


----------



## George (Nov 13, 2020)

I was about to direct you to the handbook on installing X. But it seems somewhat outdated.








						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					www.freebsd.org
				




Is your user part of the video group?
Did you load any graphics drivers? Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
What version of FreeBSD? 12.2-Release?


jrperezmayo said:


> I execute the command Xorg -configure


You don't need to do this any more, I think.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok, I set my user as part of video group. Using the line in the handbook.
 The system is running as a virtual machine and host don't have drivers.
 I read the manual and i forget somethings, but now I did it.
 So, I install xdm because I think I need. I don't know what is my video card, so, tried to use Xorg -configure.
 With xrandr print Can't open display.
 What can I do.
 I just installed XFCE and it work.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

My version is 12.1-RELEASE


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm updating my system with freebsd-update fetch, later freebsd-update install.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

I updated FreeBSD. The error continue.


----------



## DonK (Nov 13, 2020)

Elazar said:


> You don't need to do this any more, I think.


My recollection too. It seems like years, if not decades, since my last _mandatory _[FONT=courier new]Xorg -configure [/FONT][FONT=arial]My only use for it these days is to fine tune resolution and such _after_ gnome3 is up and running..[/FONT]


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

You shouldn't be using `Xorg -configure` any more. You don't need to create an xorg.conf at all these days. Xorg does a very good job of auto-detecting most things. 



jrperezmayo said:


> I don't know what is my video card


Look at dmesg(8) output. Or look through the output from `pciconf -lv`.


----------

